# Puedo tener la PC encendida las 24 horas?



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 17, 2020)

Tengo ganas de emitir radio por internet y dejar la PC trabajando las 24 horas o durante la mayor parte del día, pero sinceramente me da miedo o no se si tendré que hacerle algo previo para que no le pase nada. Si la tengo todo el día... Cada cuanto tendré que hacerle mantenimiento? O no es necesario? Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2020)

Si es una PC "normal" no esperaría una buena vida útil estando siempre encendida. Las PC de escritorio mo están preparadas para ese tipo de trabajo, y dada la calidad de construcción actual, yo supongo que tendrás que cambiar los coolers cada tres años...en especial el de la fuente. Si el HD es "mecanico" dudo que soporte mas de 4 años, y a menos que la controladora de discos soporte RAID-5 (dudoso...) vas a tener que implementarlo por software (tipo ZFS) y eso excluye el uso de Windows... Además, una falla de discos sin RAID provoca una salida de servicio mas prolongada.
En resumen, si pretendés pasar radio tratá de comprar hardware de servidor, o en caso contrario vivirás siempre a la espera de una catástrofe.


----------



## henrypal (Oct 17, 2020)

En mi caso la suelo dejar prendida muchos días seguido, tengo una UPS conectada, es una macOS, no tengo problemas. 
Que programas pensar usar en PC ó macOS o alguna distribución LINUX. Supongo que usaras el sistema operativo y el programa de gestión de radio y nada más, cuanto menos cosas mejor. 
La mayoría de las radio usan algún software para control de la emisión esté o no en Internet, y usan una simple PC, es el locutor-operador la norma estos días.
Los discos SSD son rápidos pero tiene poca vida útil. Tampoco creo que la maquina la vayas a usar sin mantenimiento 5 años seguidos.
Algún comentario de tu proyecto...?


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 17, 2020)

henrypal dijo:


> En mi caso la suelo dejar prendida muchos días seguido, tengo una UPS conectada, es una macOS, no tengo problemas.
> Que programas pensar usar en PC ó macOS o alguna distribución LINUX. Supongo que usaras el sistema operativo y el programa de gestión de radio y nada más, cuanto menos cosas mejor.
> La mayoría de las radio usan algún software para control de la emisión esté o no en Internet, y usan una simple PC, es el locutor-operador la norma estos días.
> Los discos SSD son rápidos pero tiene poca vida útil. Tampoco creo que la maquina la vayas a usar sin mantenimiento 5 años seguidos.
> Algún comentario de tu proyecto...?


Sisi, eso, sistema operativo y programa de automatización, nada forzoso... Cada cuanto deberia hacerle mantenimiento si es que la quiero usar todo el dia? Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2020)

Si le pones filtros para el polvo lo mismo cada año.

¿Cada cuando se lo haces ahora y cuántas horas al día lo usas? Pues eso mismo


----------



## henrypal (Oct 17, 2020)

En principio depende del sistema operativo que uses, y también habría que ver a que te referís con mantenimiento, software, hardware....


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 17, 2020)

henrypal dijo:


> En principio depende del sistema operativo que uses, y también habría que ver a que te referís con mantenimiento, software, hardware....


Me refiero al mantenimiento de hardware


----------



## ni (Oct 17, 2020)

Supuestamente la PCs que están diseñadas para operación continua son las denominadas workstation.


----------



## Nimer (Oct 19, 2020)

Si te sirve el dato, tengo la PC del trabajo prendida las 24 hs del día hace varios años.
Y sin reiniciar lleva mas de 39 días ahora porque tuvimos que cortar la luz, pero estuvo varios meses.

El hardware es de lo mas ordinario, y la fuente es genérica. No deberías tener problema.


----------



## henrypal (Oct 19, 2020)

Es cuestión de tener una *PC *de* back-up*, para entonces cada tanto realizar un mantenimiento preventivo, si es que no querés cortar la emisión, pero también poder hacerlo en un horario muy de madrugada.
Tenes definido que programa usarás para la gestión de la radio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 19, 2020)

Como sugerencia, si la idea es solo transmitir musica que ya tienes, y nada mas (hablar, cambiar de cancion, etc) creo que te convendria encarar por algun *SBC*, principalmente por el costo de energia que requeriria... Obvio que con buena refrigeracion de todo el sistema, e incluso incorporar un disco externo para la musica


----------



## henrypal (Oct 19, 2020)

Debido a las grandes niveles de integración y reducción de componentes y conectores, los computadores en una tarjeta suelen ser más pequeños, livianos, más confiables y con un mejor manejo de la potencia eléctrica que los computadores de múltiples tarjetas.

Por otro lado, esto implica que actualizar uno de estos sistemas es normalmente imposible. Si hay un fallo o se necesita una actualización, es normal que toque reemplazar la tarjeta completa.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 19, 2020)

Comparto con Nimer, no deberías tener problemas si la limpiás cada 2 o 3 meses.
3 de mis PCs suelen estar prendidas 24/7 sin activar la suspensión (siempre encendidas), una es la de música (inspirada en Tu propio Network-Music-Player o como reciclar una PC obsoleta) del Profe @Dr. Zoidberg . Tiene un disco sólido para el SO y uno de 750 mecánico para la música.
Otra un servidor de archivos en el que tengo dos discos mecánicos de 1 TB para datos (no en raid, así nomá) y uno de 80 IDE para el SO (una porquería, pero anda).
La tercera que suelo apagar rara vez es una que uso para edición de sonido (Intel I7), siempre prendida de vago nomás que soy.

Para limpiarlas le doy con la sopladora de hojas, si voy a pasar la aspiradora ni siquiera me molesto en sacarla del lugar o apagarla, le doy con la sopladora para que le salga la tierra y ya.

En definitiva, si el hardware es mas o menos decente no vas a tener dramas, pero limpiala cada 2 o 3 meses (eso si es crítico).

abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2020)

Un conocido , ya hace unos años vivía de copiar CD , DVD e imprimir las etiquetas ; las máquinas con 4 grabadoras funcionaban las 24 horas , primero sin tapa y con ventilador de piso adicional en verano . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2020)

Estan buenas las opiniones, pero no es lo mismo tener encendida una PC a 7x24 para la casa que la misma PC para una radio que se supone debe transmitir 7x24 y hacerse unos pesos y atender una audiencia que la escucha en cualquier momento del día.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 20, 2020)

Después de mi mensaje me quedé pensando en esto, si bien es cierto que no pasa nada si están prendidas 24/7, en el uso normal hogareño las pc no son exigidas para nada y mucho menos cuándo no están en uso, los discos sufren poco porque se apagan transcurrido un tiempo.
Así que para usar una PC todo el día transmitiendo hay que ponerle hardware de decente para arriba, un buen motherboard con disipación en los chips, una fuente de buena calidad y discos rígidos que soporten el uso contínuo como los que se usan en los DVR de video.

Eso si, de sopletearla cada 2 o 3 meses no vas a zafar, necesitás una de repuesto.

abrazo!


----------



## Nimer (Oct 20, 2020)

En el datacenter utilizamos servidores con procesador Xeon, y un Ryzen 7 3700. Ambos trabajan las 24 horas manejando servicios web, bases de datos mysql, servidores ftp, y windows virtuales. Las fuentes utilizadas son de 600W. Ese es un ejemplo de funcionamiento contínuo y bajo exigencia.

con discos black.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 20, 2020)

En la radio donde trabajaba (bah, en el taller que estaba en el mismo lugar que la radio) tenian computadora ordinaria, sin ningun tipo de nada. La tenia conectada a red con otra pc que tenia para bajar la musica, pero la de la radio era comun y mas vieja que no se imaginan. 24/7, con programas de radio casi todo el dia, menos a la noche/madrugada, solo musica y publicidad programada. Obvio 2 compacteras (Sony y Pioneer), y una cassettera (no recuerdo marca) para respaldo, por si falla la pc, incluyendo tandas comerciales y musica de todo tipo. Con operadores de dudosa procedencia, con una mesa de mezcla DIY, al igual que todo el resto, como el hibrido telefonico, amplificadores, luz de "aire", microfonos (electret), acustizacion (maple de huevos), etc... Y todo y asi duro aaañños, y se fue con todo el equipo cuando se vendio, y donde se mudó tenian constante baja de tension (de 210V a 90V o menos) y nunca se rompio gravemente. Y de mantenimiento, "bien, gracias".

Creo que cuidando, todo dura años, pero tambien tienen que tener en cuenta el consumo, porque no es lo mismo una pc de uso hogareño, que cada tanto la dejas descargando toda la noche alguna pelicula, etc, que una que no se va apagar por nada (en teoria). Si no va a ser comercial, mejor reconcideraria ese punto.


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Yo tengo mi servidor funcionando las 24 horas del dia y los 365 dias del año , no tengo mayores problemas , todo funciona bien.


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Los equipos de mesa estan diseñados para funcionar todo el dia , una placa Gigabyte por ejemplo te funciona las 24 horas del dia y los 365 dias del año sin ningun problema , lo unico que tienes que tener en cuata es que pongas perifericos y tarjetas de un poco de calidad , pero no tengas miedo y usalo sin problemas , tendras que mirar que no haya mucho polvo donde tengas la maquina (ordenador) funcionando , para que no te llene los ventiladores de la alimentacion y de video el polvo del ambiente , saludos de Juanje.


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 21, 2020)

Gracias a todos por tooodas las respuestas que me han servido de mucho para sacar conclusiones y demás. La idea no es usarla para uso comercial ni nada de eso, es un hobby que tengo, siempre me gustó el tema radio y tambien transmitir la musica que me gusta. CONSULTA IGNORANTE: al modem no le hace nada estar transmitiendo musica de manera continua? Obvio que me va a restar velocidad de navegacion.. Pero me refiero si el modem en si sufre en estar transmitiendo constantemente.. Gracias!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 21, 2020)

Por supuesto que no le hace nada, estan preparados para eso, peeeero cada tanto se reconecta, asi quepuede haber periodos donde se corte la transmision, o por naturaleza se corte por un momento el flujo.
Lo que tendrias que tener en cuenta es en lo posible no redirigir nada directamente a tu modem, sino enviar la señal a algun servicio en linea, o usar algun servidor o hosting dedicado, asi no comprometes tu seguridad.
Por otro ladofijate que quizas tengas que abrir algun puerto en el modem, asi que serciorate de las configuraciones necesarias antes de empezar.


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 23, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por supuesto que no le hace nada, estan preparados para eso, peeeero cada tanto se reconecta, asi quepuede haber periodos donde se corte la transmision, o por naturaleza se corte por un momento el flujo.
> Lo que tendrias que tener en cuenta es en lo posible no redirigir nada directamente a tu modem, sino enviar la señal a algun servicio en linea, o usar algun servidor o hosting dedicado, asi no comprometes tu seguridad.
> Por otro ladofijate que quizas tengas que abrir algun puerto en el modem, asi que serciorate de las configuraciones necesarias antes de empezar.


Hay alguna posibilidad de que algun oyente pueda hackearme o algo por el estilo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2020)

Siempre !


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre !


La transmision la haria a traves de listen2myradio.. Es riesgoso?


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 23, 2020)

Para mayor seguridad tendrías que ver como aislar esa pc de tu VLAN interna (donde tenes todas tus cosas conectadas), algunos router permiten hacer esto y excluir un puerto ethernet del router para que tenga conexión directa. Si el modem de tu compañia no permite esto podrías deshabilitar su funcion de router y adquirir un router más complejo que te lo permita hacer.
En un tiempo tenía un servidor de juegos, la compañia me daba dos IP públicas (me la cobraban como adicional), en una IP tenía el servidor de juegos completamente aislado de toda mi red doméstica


----------



## Bc_548 (Oct 23, 2020)

Si vas a usar una PC de escritorio, mínimo cada 6 meses cambio de pasta y limpieza de coolersw


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 28, 2020)

Estoy pensando en montar una radio on line en ese sitio y quisiera que me orienten en cuanto a su nivel de seguridad. Muchas gracias. Pido disculpas si la consulta está mal categorizada. Saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 28, 2020)

Es verdad que hay servidores mas seguros que otros, pero en ambos casos siempre hay que tener un extra de seguridad en la pc que estara conectada, al menos un firewall dedicado y configurado para tal fin, hiy en dia TODO es hackeable o fue hackeado... Asi que suerte.


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 28, 2020)

shevchenko dijo:


> Es verdad que hay servidores mas seguros que otros, pero en ambos casos siempre hay que tener un extra de seguridad en la pc que estara conectada, al menos un firewall dedicado y configurado para tal fin, hiy en dia TODO es hackeable o fue hackeado... Asi que suerte.


Que programa me aconsejas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2020)

Elmegabytehumano dijo:


> Pido disculpas si la consulta está mal categorizada


 
Si , no se puede hacer temas dobles , y ya lo habías consultado aqui mismo , unificado.


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , no se puede hacer temas dobles , y ya lo habías consultado aqui mismo , unificado.


Disculpas


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 28, 2020)

Yo use Sygate (personal firewall) por que tenia in servidor de juego y me funcionó perfecto, pero pasó hace tanto tiempo que tal vez ya ni existe, deberas buscar y probar


----------



## Elmegabytehumano (Oct 31, 2020)

shevchenko dijo:


> Yo use Sygate (personal firewall) por que tenia in servidor de juego y me funcionó perfecto, pero pasó hace tanto tiempo que tal vez ya ni existe, deberas buscar y probar


Y si me conecto a una VPN? Es menos probable el hackeo? O que diferencia hay con el firewall. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2020)

Vos entendés como funciona Listen2MyRadio ???
Tu PC se conecta con el servidor de ellos y le hace streaming de la música. El server de ellos es a quien se conectan los oyentes y escuchan lo que elserver les envía, que es lo mismo que vos le enviás mas algunos anuncios comerciales que meten al medio para mantener la cuenta gratuita.
En ese contexto, no necesitás seguridad extra que la que te proveen los antivirus y el firewall de tu router.

Es mas largo de contar, peor no tenés que asegurar nada por que vos no sos el servidor, sino ellos, OK ??


----------

